# Question about PEX



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I went on a repair to a house it had PEX with some kind of cheap plastic angle stop with a plastic supply line (one piece) . Angle stop was leaking.
The only fix I knew of without having any pex tools. was to cut the old stop off (the one I cut off appeared to be similar to a shark bite).
I then put a shark bite by mip adapter on and a new stop and supply line.
Was there any other option that would make sence in such case? luckily there was enough pipe sticking out the wall to make it work.
Thanks for any input....


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

sounds like a good fix


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

i would have used a SS insert and a compression stop, but that's what I have on the truck. I don't know what other options you would have had without a pex tool.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I would have went and got a pex tool. It's only a matter of time until you will need it again.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ya you wont last long without crimpers in this day and age


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

*pex question*

Not working with pex in the past I was told to join on to this pipe you have to know what brand pipe it was to use proper fittings.
One of you said somerthing about a stainless steel insert and a compresion angle stop. That sounds cleaner than what I did probebly cheaper too! I guess its kind of like the inserts that come with small brass compresion fitting. Never seen anything like that for 1/2 inch. Is that how you normaly put an angle stop on a pex stub out?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Not working with pex in the past I was told to join on to this pipe you have to know what brand pipe it was to use proper fittings.
> One of you said somerthing about a stainless steel insert and a compresion angle stop. That sounds cleaner than what I did probebly cheaper too! I guess its kind of like the inserts that come with small brass compresion fitting. Never seen anything like that for 1/2 inch. Is that how you normaly put an angle stop on a pex stub out?


Yeah, we use wirsbo/uponor's expansion system, and we use compression stops with an insert. That way we reduce our stock, and only have to stock one angle and one straight stop. It's important to use a plastic ring in them because the brass will not seal right on plastic all the time. The inserts are similar to the ones that come with some brass fittings, except smoother. We have been using brass inserts lately, I think they come from Barnett in Memphis. I don't think they are as good because they go in harder. The stainless we get from our supplier of pex, Winnelson in Jonesboro, AR. It is cheaper, you have got less than $3 in a stop with all things included.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

well, it used to be less than $3 in a stop, now it is probrably more like $3.50


----------



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm just interested to know if anybody uses different manufactures pex fittings on a different manufactures pex pipe.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Farmtek said:


> I'm just interested to know if anybody uses different manufactures pex fittings on a different manufactures pex pipe.


Yes


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

you can use wirsbo on rehau and vice versa and they work but they only waranty their on fittings on there own pipe these are the only types my company uses the best Crimp pex blows the diameter of the fittings are bad.


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Crimp systems work fine if you size them correctly...It ain't copper


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

We use the brass fittings and the crimp rings. Very reliable!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I know the stop you pulled off of that crap, had the supply line crimped on it as well? Did the handle on that peice of chit push and pull to turn it off and on? 

Sharkbite makes angled stops now. I have used a couple on some mobile homes.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

got a ???? is Dezincification still a problem? i asked cash/shark bite about it and they said their fittings are de zinc resistant. i asked the same ?? to appllo and i never received a answer from them. the thing that worries me when choosing a pex line to carry in my co. all the fittings that were failing were made in china? and from what i have found so far is most fittings are still made in china. 

very confusing


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I know the stop you pulled off of that crap, had the supply line crimped on it as well? Did the handle on that peice of chit push and pull to turn it off and on?
> 
> Sharkbite makes angled stops now. I have used a couple on some mobile homes.


Yes it was a push/ pull type angle stop. I felt like an idiot when the home owner asked me " whats wrong with it" I told her I dont know, its leaking! I dont know how this piece of plastic junk comes off so ill just cut the pipe (hope fully with enough sticking out the wall to fix it without making a hole.
Never seen such junk!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Yes it was a push/ pull type angle stop. I felt like an idiot when the home owner asked me " whats wrong with it" I told her I dont know, its leaking! I dont know how this piece of plastic junk comes off so ill just cut the pipe (hope fully with enough sticking out the wall to fix it without making a hole.
> Never seen such junk!!!


Good old Accor...:laughing:
Track Hacks love that crap...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Yes it was a push/ pull type angle stop. I felt like an idiot when the home owner asked me " whats wrong with it" I told her I dont know, its leaking! I dont know how this piece of plastic junk comes off so ill just cut the pipe (hope fully with enough sticking out the wall to fix it without making a hole.
> Never seen such junk!!!


Counterclockwise twist of the shut off backs them right off the pipe.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Is it safe to use oxy-barrier pex on potable water?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yes


----------

